# Wiper motor servo



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here it is, the monster servo from a wiper motor. It's running under VSA now like a real servo, only this has the torque of 10 men!
I mounted the POT over the motor shaft. It works great so far..


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Get the arm built !!! 

Nice demo video


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I got it started today, it's a 4 bar linkage made from PVC pipes for my groundbreaker.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats way cool


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you. It's been a long time coming, now we have a way to animate Bucky arms. You would need to use a cabling system but those really aren;t difficult to mount, think bicycle brake cables. BTW, you don't need a Wiper motor, any good gear head motor will work.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now can we take over the world now?

Awesome man! I love it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Now can we take over the world now?
> 
> Awesome man! I love it!


Yes Pinky...We can now take over the world!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there any chance of a how to on this? I'm not really good with understanding electronics,( the H- Bridge), I sort of understand what it does. Your project is really great and very interesting. Thanks


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

This seems like a significant development. Thanks Dr. M! A how-to would be cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't have a how-to, but here is the link to the discussion and development of the wiper servo. It should give you all the info you need to build one.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10575&highlight=mosfet


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here it is running under load. It's a reaching arm for a prop I'm working on. It won't oscillate like this, this is just a test. It will reach out on cue at the end of the routine. The thread is here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=243055#post243055


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Way cool, Doc. You can't do THAT with a little hobby servo!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

when will we see some pictures or a video. The possibilities of this may open a whole new type of prop realism.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's back up now in the General props section under Morbius Groundbreaker.


----------

